# Office 2007



## cdub (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey all I know there are a good number of computer and tech people here so I thought I would just share my experience with the new MS Office 2007. I downloaded the trial version from microsoft just for kicks and it's kinda cool, graphics and styling are a ripoff of Mac OS, but its a bit overdone and I couldn't find my regular task buttons or tools very easily. It also requires a sh!t load more system resources while running. 

What I really wanted to share is that I decided to continue working on my master's thesis manuscript while "evaluating" the 2007 version. Files converted forward great, but back to my Offce 2003, not so much. So after frantically searching the terrible microsoft website I finally found the 2007 document converter and now I'm off and running again after ridding my machine of the 2007 crap. Phew! I ran a couple laps around the house to celebrate not losing my 100 page document and database.

I'm buying a new machine for myself in the next few months and get to find out how this whole Vista thing turns out too, oohhh goody. Thanks for listening folks. Carry on.


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2007)

cdub said:


> it's kinda cool, graphics and styling are a ripoff of Mac OS



Quel suprise! 

BTW, are sales of the Zune still tanking? 
They really need to work on that "doing things first, best" concept. 

Super glad you didn't lose your thesis!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 19, 2007)

Isn't the new Vista voice activated?

Jon


----------



## bwester (Jan 19, 2007)

get a mac......


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 19, 2007)

bwester said:


> get a mac......



Yeah, because a Mac will solve all of your problems.  



This is what Mac really looks like...


----------



## bwester (Jan 19, 2007)

hmmm, too bad I couldnt find a pic of some half-dead, virus infested whore to properly portray what windows is like. I have absolutely no respect for a product that is actually _sold_ defective. Keep on fightin though man, more power to you.


----------



## bwester (Jan 19, 2007)

oh and cannonball, heres a little light reading for you
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=196800670


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2007)

bwester said:


> hmmm, too bad I couldnt find a pic of some half-dead, virus infested whore to properly portray what windows is like.



:rollhappy:
Nice!!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 19, 2007)

bwester said:


> hmmm, too bad I couldnt find a pic of some half-dead, virus infested whore to properly portray what windows is like.



You have time to look. I still can't find a picture of a horse high enough for you Mac owners to ride on.

xoxoxo


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 19, 2007)

Cannonball said:


> You have time to look. I still can't find a picture of a horse high enough for you Mac owners to ride on.
> 
> xoxoxo



Yeah. I've been running XP Pro for almost three years now. I have yet to get a single virus / security issue. It probably helps that I actually know what I'm doing, though. No complaints here.


----------



## bwester (Jan 19, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Yeah. I've been running XP Pro for almost three years now. I have yet to get a single virus / security issue. It probably helps that I actually know what I'm doing, though. No complaints here.


 
You do, you just dont know it. I'd bet 500 bucks that i could find a security issue within 5 minutes if I sat down at your computer.


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2007)

Cannonball said:


> xoxoxo



Cannonball: 
I see you've learned something from the europeans. It's like you adore and respect us, but are insulting us the entire time.  

smooches back atcha, darlin'!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 20, 2007)

XP is great.........no way I'd trade a PC for a Mac. Unless I was delusional or something like that.


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2007)

Bolero said:


> XP is great.........no way I'd trade a PC for a Mac. Unless I was delusional or something like that.



XP is alright, but a lot of work to maintain, a resource hog, and windows will always be the least secure OS as long as it is the most popular. I'm now in the process of switching from XP to linux, I've had enough of Microsoft.


----------



## bwester (Jan 21, 2007)

good job Tony. I gave up on windows 7 years ago and have been using some form of unix or linux since. Fedora core 6 is real nice, the aiglx 3d interface kicks ass.


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2007)

Cannonball said:


> This is what Mac really looks like...



Yeah, but look at the alternative! 





I think Mac should make some action figures. What fun we could have shooting at each other. :evil:

okay, I admit it, I'm trying to be snarky.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2007)

Bolero said:


> XP is great.........no way I'd trade a PC for a Mac. Unless I was delusional or something like that.


No way I'd trade a Mac for a PC. I'm definitely not delusional.


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2007)

bwester said:


> good job Tony. I gave up on windows 7 years ago and have been using some form of unix or linux since. Fedora core 6 is real nice, the aiglx 3d interface kicks ass.


I'm running Kubuntu 6.1, and I like it so far. The only problem I've had is my wireless connection, which seems to be a problem with any Linux distro, and installing software is a real *****. Once I get those two figured out, I think I'll be very happy with Linux.


----------



## Bolero (Feb 2, 2007)

I am going to upgrade to Vista Business today.....hopefully nothing goes wrong. But for now I will keep my office 2003 until my work updates their version to 2007.

I haven't had a virus in at least 3 years or so either. And yes it does help to know what you're doing.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 2, 2007)

Apples operating system with it's graphics program are great. They have even ported it out to work with the Intel Core 2 Duo processor. I wonder what Mac users are thinking about this move. 

There are hackers who have been able to run the operating system on intel 915G chipset motherboard with a SATA drive using a Pentium 4 Prescott processor.

Paphman910


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Feb 2, 2007)

Just installed Office 2007, and I gotta say, I love it!

Jon


----------



## cdub (Feb 2, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Just installed Office 2007, and I gotta say, I love it!



Even with all the new tool organization and wonky big buttons? I admit the look is real nice.


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 2, 2007)

Chris, did you install it on your laptop or did you get a new computer?


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Feb 3, 2007)

You are talking about really evil things here: Microsoft, Office products, PC's....

BLECH!!!


----------

